# 2013 LTZ RS Rear Shock Options



## streblo (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello

As mentioned in the title, I have a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS, thus it has the sport suspension. One of my rear shocks is leaking so is in need of replacement, I am finding very limited options for rear shocks. 

What I have found so far

OEM Delco's
Bilstein, but unsure of if this is the B8 or B6, from what I understand the B6 is not compatible with the sport suspension but the B8 is. Can anyone confirm? Are there any other options outside of switching to coil overs?

Thanks


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I put kyb excel g's, with vogtland lowering springs, on my '15 ltz rs and am very pleased with the way they ride. Price was very reasonable as well. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## streblo (Mar 28, 2019)

Were they similar ride quality or an improvement over the OEM?

From what I have found out so far, they use the same Delco rear shocks on all of the Cruze models, sport suspension or not. 

So given that, does anyone know why some aftermarket manufacturers will state that rear shocks are not compatible with the sport suspension.

Rock Auto told me the B6 from bilstein is not compatible with the sport suspension, however the B8 is.

Has anyone use the B6 rear shocks on sport suspension?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I think you need to look at the lenghts of the shocks. I think that the sport suspension is shorter than the standard. Here is a link to BNR's website on the B8's as they are made for the sport suspension http://store.badnewsracing.net/Bilstein-B8-Sport-Shocks-2011-2016-Chevrolet-Cruze_p_584.html. And here is the B6 or standard suspension: Bilstein B6 HD Shocks 2011-2016 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd have to say that they're similar to the oem setup but a little "softer" if that makes sense. Part of that could be due to the lowering springs as well though. Overall I'd give em 4.5 outta 5

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## streblo (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks, good to know.

I have been trying to find the lengths on the shocks and they do not seem to be posted anywhere.

The B8's confuse me a bit as they say sport suspension as a note, but also in the description it states that they are a solution to be paired with aftermarket lowering springs, which I do not have.

I sent an inquiry into Bilstein on this and am awaiting a response.


----------



## streblo (Mar 28, 2019)

Here are links on Bilstein's website

Here are the links on Bilstein's website

https://www.bilstein.com/us/en/prod...43329616391993&SubModelId=5482975663341996073

https://www.bilstein.com/us/en/prod...43329616391993&SubModelId=5482975663341996073


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I have the rear B6's on my '12 RS. Went on and ride just fine.


----------



## streblo (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks, yours is the LTZ as well?

From what I have read the LTZ has upgraded sport tuned suspension. They use the exact same Delco shocks however, the only thing I was left to believe is that it is 1/2" lower.

I contacted a Bilstein reseller who said the B6 will work but the B8 is what is recommended for the RS.

I am curious as to why Delco uses the same rear shocks across all trims, however most aftermarket suppliers state that their shocks do not work for sport suspension? I have read that the sport suspension is supposed to have specially tuned dampers.....But if they are using the same OEM shock what is the difference? Slightly different positioning?


----------



## streblo (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks, your's has the XJ6 suspension correct (sport suspension). Do you notice any difference in ride quality?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

streblo said:


> Thanks, your's has the XJ6 suspension correct (sport suspension). Do you notice any difference in ride quality?



It would help the flow of the conversation if you use Reply With Quote instead of Reply.

(This post is an example of that)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

To try and help clear this up...

The 2011's prior to a certain VIN have a different setup than 2012-2016.5 

A GM "Sport Suspension" is available as a Dealer (I think) option and it is slightly lower than stock. I have read about some (or maybe all) RS's having a "Sport Suspension" as well.

There are aftermarket Sport Suspensions that are lower than the GM one. I have Bilstein B8's Front/Back and an Eibach Pro Kit Front/Back and you can see the outcome here: Red Hot Cherry Bomb

Some additional reading...

[h=1]RE: TSB PI0645, why new Springs?[/h]
[h=1]Improving the 2011-2016 Cruze Handling & Suspension[/h]
[h=1]Chevy Cruze Bilstein B6 HD Shock/Strut Review[/h]


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No such thing as 16.5 ?


----------



## streblo (Mar 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> It would help the flow of the conversation if you use Reply With Quote instead of Reply.
> 
> (This post is an example of that)


Yes thanks, I hit the reply button not the reply with quote.....

I see that the 2011 & 2012, does have different Delco part numbers for shocks with the sport suspension vs non sport and mention the XJ6 package, however in 2013 it only mentions GNG. It also seems like there are different springs for these years on the sport package.

In 2013 I remember seeing on the Chevrolet website that the LTZ model exclusively came with "upgraded sport tuned suspension". Which I am trying to determine what this all entails. According to a post from 2011 this entailed a lower ride height and tuned springs / shocks and is indicated by the XJ6 RPO code and backed up by separate part numbers for shocks.

https://www.autotrader.ca/research/chevrolet/cruze/2013/
Feature Spotlight: The Chevy Cruze And Its Optional Sport-Tuned Suspension | GM Authority

So the question remains what does the sport tuned suspension on the 2013 LTZ entail? From the aftermarket parts available it seems like nothing......The dealership when I purchased the car basically said the same things the gmauthority blog above stated, i.e. lower ride height, sport tuned springs and dampers, but the replacement parts do not seem to back this up.

Aftermarket suppliers of springs and shocks indicated that their product is "Excl sport suspension", now is this just carry over literature from years 2011 & 2012.


----------

